# single goose hunter



## JOSHENME (Jan 22, 2003)

This is a question for the experieced, can a single hunter do ok on snow geese. The reason i ask is that both my hunting partners have had jump ship on me due to family reasons. (One serious and the other the wife)lol. I do not want to cancel my trip, i do not have a problem hunting alone, however it sounds like you need several people to be sucessful. Is this true or myth. I am very exctited because this will be my first trip there. I have a young dog i would like to work with, and being by myself i will be more patient. Are there any different tactics i will need to use, or hints that you could give that would help be a little more succesful. I am planning on the last week in march. From experience how is that looking? Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Josh


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We wont know for sure when the birds will get here, the waether is just makeing it later and later. The last weekend in march night be the beginning of the migration into the state, but it wont be the mass migration 1000's of birds either. How many decoys do you have? And what kind are they. If you have a quality spread with windsocks (not texas rags) and shells you should do just fine. The first day or so that you are here just look for a good migration coridor, if you think you have found one set up in a corn field in the path of it. You should be able to decoy migrating flocks down if you have the quality decoys and an E- caller. They proabably wont give you 30 - 20 yard shots, but you will have many shots at 45-55 yards and at those ranges we kill geese all the time, its just a matter of getting your leed on them and letting them have it. Also if you find an area with quite a few birds you can try getting in postition between to feeding flocks and pass shoot as they jump from filed to field, this is what many guys do and they manage to take alot of birds doing this. Hope this helped you, this info is just the frosting on the top of the cake, I could go on on but my fingers are getting fatiged. 
Good luck this spring!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Towards the end of last season, I was down by the plant packing up the place from our spring season. As I started heading back, I noiced some migrating flocks dropping into a neighboring WPA surrounded by corn. I was by myself, so I grabbed what I could in one trip....a bag of 6 snow floaters, 8 windsocks in one hand, a gun, shells and ecaller around the other.

My Nova was having major issues so it was only a single shot.

With 14 decoys, I harvested 14 birds...and that was one bird out of a flock at best. So to your answer...yes you can have good shooting on your own. But you need to be patient and be where the birds want to be.

The end of March is up in the air right now...watch the weather and the snow forum for reports. We'll let you know. :sniper:


----------

